# Once you become a certified EMT, whats your first move?



## jerellem (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm gonna be honest...the FIRST thing I'm going to do is get the 2010 Camaro Convertible. I believe in living it up and living for the day then once I become a certified paramedic I'm going to move into a big house and start a family (I'm 20 years old). I started class last august and made it out of the first semester with a 4.0 GPA and plan on doing the same with this semester. What are you guys going to do once you become certified?


----------



## silver (Jan 18, 2009)

Since the economy is so poor and unstable, and people generally would like to have the money before they spend it, I would say the first thing people will do is to find a job.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 18, 2009)

Have you looked at what EMT's get paid?


----------



## fortsmithman (Jan 18, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Have you looked at what EMT's get paid?



I have looked at what EMT's in Canada get paid.  Here in Canada we have a designation used mainly in western Canada called EMR thats equal to a us EMT-B.  then we have what known in aberta as an EMT or PCP as known in the rest of Canada equal to an EMT-I  Then we have EMTP/ ACP which is equal to a us EMT-P.   Our EMT/PCP's make good money.  The EMT-P/ACP make even better money.


----------



## jochi1543 (Jan 18, 2009)

LOL, I think the OP was being sarcastic.


That said, I started work as soon as I could after getting my EMT-B/EMR. Once I'm done my EMT/EMT-I practicum, I just want to pick up an obscene number of overtime shifts so I can pay off my student loans for this program in no more than 2 months. I might even do that a little earlier if I get enough time off between the time my class ends and my practicum starts.


----------



## Hastings (Jan 18, 2009)

My first move after becoming a certified EMT was to get into the Paramedic academy.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 19, 2009)

jerellem said:


> I'm gonna be honest...the FIRST thing I'm going to do is get the 2010 Camaro Convertible. I believe in living it up and living for the day then once I become a certified paramedic I'm going to move into a big house and start a family (I'm 20 years old). I started class last august and made it out of the first semester with a 4.0 GPA and plan on doing the same with this semester. What are you guys going to do once you become certified?



I suggest seeking a physician, then going to the pharmacy to get some of those "special pills" . 

R/r 911


----------



## marineman (Jan 19, 2009)

My first move after I graduate school is to get a job, then I have to sell my new truck and my house because I won't be able to afford either one working in EMS.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Jan 19, 2009)

jerellem said:


> I'm gonna be honest...the FIRST thing I'm going to do is get the 2010 Camaro Convertible. I believe in living it up and living for the day then once I become a certified paramedic I'm going to move into a big house and start a family (I'm 20 years old). I started class last august and made it out of the first semester with a 4.0 GPA and plan on doing the same with this semester. What are you guys going to do once you become certified?


 
Why wait? Had my first day of EMT class on the 16th and bought a new truck on the 18th.


----------



## jerellem (Jan 19, 2009)

Lol @ the new truck. I believe in living for the day. I dont have a house note not am i renting an apartment. The only bills I have are 2 credit card bills that dont even come to $100 a month and a phone bill. So why can't I handle just a car and its only 25k. Don't emt-b's get about 2k  a month? I'll still have money left over right? Or do you guys know something that I don't know.


----------



## MMiz (Jan 19, 2009)

jerellem said:


> Lol @ the new truck. I believe in living for the day. I dont have a house note not am i renting an apartment. The only bills I have are 2 credit card bills that dont even come to $100 a month and a phone bill. So why can't I handle just a car and its only 25k. Don't emt-b's get about 2k  a month? I'll still have money left over right? Or do you guys know something that I don't know.


The "living for the day" financial attitude is why thousands of people are losing everything they have every day.

Sure, now is a good time to buy a car if you absolutely need one, but how far will that $2,000 a month get you?  Don't you want something more in life?  Sure, living at home is nice, and free, but part of growing up is leaving the nest and becoming and adult.  Being an adult is expensive!


----------



## Hastings (Jan 19, 2009)

It's not really living for a day when by your math, it will take you a year to make enough money to make the purchase.

But I'm all about living for the year.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 19, 2009)

Pay cash for everything.  With the economy like it is we all could end up homeless.  Banks and credit companys are about to demand payments in full.  We can't change terms but banks can.  Adult life sucks.  Be smart stay out of debt.


----------



## Hastings (Jan 19, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Pay cash for everything.  With the economy like it is we all could end up homeless.  Banks and credit companys are about to demand payments in full.  We can't change terms but banks can.  Adult life sucks.  Be smart stay out of debt.



It may just be me, but I'm a bit cautious about carrying 25,000 dollars in paper around.

Unless I'm paying a ransom.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 19, 2009)

Hastings said:


> It may just be me, but I'm a bit cautious about carrying 25,000 dollars in paper around.
> 
> Unless I'm paying a ransom.



"Paying cash" also means checks and debit card-- something where younwill owe absolutely no money when used.


----------



## marineman (Jan 19, 2009)

jerellem said:


> Lol @ the new truck. I believe in living for the day. I dont have a house note not am i renting an apartment. The only bills I have are 2 credit card bills that dont even come to $100 a month and a phone bill. So why can't I handle just a car and its only 25k. Don't emt-b's get about 2k  a month? I'll still have money left over right? Or do you guys know something that I don't know.



Yes you can make 2k/month as an EMT. Remember that is pre-tax money. Unless you're working a ton of overtime you probably won't be bringing home 2k after taxes as a new EMT. So you don't have any major payments now but that 2k will probably be slightly less than 1500 after taxes. Your 25k car will be about 500/month for 5 years. So you're already down to $1000/month. Then you put gas in your car depending how much you drive you're down to $900/month. Then you need to keep insurance on your car, I'm going to go on a limb and guess that you're a younger male so for full coverage (required if you have a loan) you're looking at a minimum of $100/month so you're now at $800/month. Take into account the rest of the costs of owning a vehicle and best case scenario you're at $750/month. Then you take your credit card and phone bills and you're at $600/month. Then you realize that it's time to eat so you spend $200/month on groceries and you're down to $400/month. If you still plan on buying a house I think you're pretty much out of luck. Maybe you could find a cheap dive of an apartment for $400/month depending on where you live but don't forget you still have to pay for utilities. Then there's still other costs of living unless you plan to sit in an empty apartment all the time looking out your window at your brand new car. Yes it's possible to have those things if you are willing to work any possible overtime shift and getting multiple jobs but if you want to have any free time to spend with friends or family you need to control your spending a bit more. 

P.S. once the new camaro comes out the bottom will drop out on the older ones (talking 90's not 60's/70's).


----------



## jerellem (Jan 19, 2009)

NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! I'm not moving out until I become a full fledged paramedic which will be another year. And I dont know where you all live, but where I live we put DOWN PAYMENTS and pay MONTHLY PAYMENTS ON THE CAR!!!!!!! Of course I'm not going to stack 25k and go pay for the car all at one time LOL


----------



## Bradwcc (Jan 19, 2009)

I think what everyone is trying to say is...... Think before you spend...

 Chevy may not be around in 2010.. lol  Your going to need lots of good credit to get a loan of any kind right now and if they think of you as high risk at all you will get higher interest rate.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yea I didn't buy my truck on a whim. We had been looking at cars for a few months and then decided to wait until one of ours died. Well sure enough mine died. It just so happened that my first day of EMT class was two days before I got the truck. $2,000 dollars a month before taxes may seem like a lot but it really isn't. I actually have two jobs and my husband has one really good one and it never seems like we have enough money. That's life though, once you get caught up money wise something else happens that takes it all away...


----------



## WiFi_Cowgirl (Jan 20, 2009)

I went to Tim Horton's for an artery clogging glazed!


----------



## DarkHuntressMedic (Jan 27, 2009)

When I finished medic school and passed national registry I went out and bought my first new car. BUT that was before all this financial crap went down and I was still living at home. 

Now... if I were in the same position I would have kept my beater truck and saved every penny before I moved out of my parents.

Don't get me wrong.... my mustang is my baby but now a days its different!


----------



## piranah (Jan 28, 2009)

i finished EMT-B ...went into medic school....finished medic school and just bought my first new car..09' Honda civic....why a honda civic...residual value....think man...I'm 19 and i still live at home but im moving out after im licensed as a paramedic....anyway just think before you spend...


----------



## raisingkahne9 (Jan 28, 2009)

My First move was to find a job, not necessarily one in EMS, but a job in general, but then again, what do i know?


----------

